# Single Ladies??



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

Im looking to get to know someone. Im 22 from south London, black guy 5’8. Message me ladies dont be shy.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi there: )


You can send me a VM if you want but be warned: I will ghost you if I feel like something will be a problem.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Guapo said:


> dont be shy


...Said on a social anxiety disorder forum. :blank


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I second the OP, but I am 6 ft 2 which is a reasonable height.


* *




Am not really, looking to get to know someone that is


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

Im shy too so theres nothing to worry about


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Tehuti*

Im shy too so theres nothing to worry about


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

What do you like?
What is your favorite animal?


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Funspirit*

Sports, travelling & movies. FAvoutite animal dogs &#128516; and you?


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

tehuti88 said:


> ...Said on a social anxiety disorder forum. :blank


I was just thinking that..

This might not be the best website ever to try and get single ladies over.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I kinda feeling that this might not work. But I wish you the best OP


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

h00dz said:


> I kinda feeling that this might not work. But I wish you the best OP


Dude... OFF TOPIC.. BUT THAT HARDSTYLE BEAT ON YA SOUNDCLOUD IS SIIIICK <3 (Luvin' that reverse bass)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Guapo said:


> Sports, travelling & movies. FAvoutite animal dogs &#128516; and you?


Cool.

I like writing and drawing my Stick People comics, having my own fun, day dreaming my next story, and I love God and Spiritual things. I also like frogs. Do you like frogs?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Guapo said:


> Sports, travelling & movies. FAvoutite animal dogs &#128516; and you?


do you worry about travel contributing towards climate change and pollution?

do you eat animals?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Guapo said:


> Im shy too so theres nothing to worry about


You should perhaps worry, I'm old enough to be your mother. :smile2:


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

You should grow a beard OP, you would look like Black Panther and get all the ladies.


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Funspirit*

&#128516; sounds cool and tbh i like all animals


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Cloudchaser*

I had a feeling someone would mention that song


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Nope nope. LOL
Ok how about this?
Frogs or Dogs?
Which one?
Frog Spirit or Dog Spirit?
 ;D


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Fundpirit*

Your really gonna make choose? Lol sorry i will have to go with dogs ive liked them since i was a kid &#128516;


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Funspirit*

Your really gonna make me choose? Lol sorry i will have to go with dogs ive liked them since i was a kid &#128516;


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:rofl :rofl









You broke my heart man:rofl :rofl


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Funspirit*

&#128547;, do you own one?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Ignored, as always. :cry :cry :cry

Carry on.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

tehuti88 said:


> Ignored, as always. :cry :cry :cry
> 
> Carry on.


I got totally ignored too. I guess I'm not sexy enough


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Guapo said:


> &#128547;, do you own one?


: )
No but I wish: )
Do you own a dog?
What is your favorite dog?: )

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*Funspirit*

I had a pit bull mix he was horrible lol, where are you from btw?


----------



## Guapo (Nov 10, 2018)

*H00dz*

Thanks homie&#128074;&#127997;


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Guapo said:


> I had a pit bull mix he was horrible lol, where are you from btw?


Oh a Pit Bull: O 
Aw that is too bad: D
I live in the US.

_Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Repix said:


> Dude... OFF TOPIC.. BUT THAT HARDSTYLE BEAT ON YA SOUNDCLOUD IS SIIIICK <3 (Luvin' that reverse bass)


Oh wow, you're the first people that I know of that has clicked the link!

Cheers mate. I have been producing and djing for years now. You a big Hardstyle guy? Defcon 1 amiright?


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> Ignored, as always. :cry :cry :cry
> 
> Carry on.


Not sure if sarcasm post but nevertheless don't take it to heart, its not worth it. ^_^


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

h00dz said:


> Oh wow, you're the first people that I know of that has clicked the link!
> 
> Cheers mate. I have been producing and djing for years now. You a big Hardstyle guy? Defcon 1 amiright?


Damn right son! I can only stream it sadly :l But yeah I freaking loooove Hardstyle (It's all that gives me goosebumps anymore)

But seriously that reverse was sick af!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

How are things going in this thread? OP found any single ladies?

I must admit I am quite surprised my inbox is empty after saying I am 6ft 2 in my earlier post. Time was, being tall was enough to fill an inbox with lonely shy womenkin.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

His thread went off topic. I'm still waiting for his reply back from my VM and my message here. I'm about to go back to my business:rofl

It was nice getting to know you Guapo: ) Too bad you didn't see my shout out video to you. LOL








Cheerio~
I mean farewell good sir.
:rofl 


_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Can't believe he just wandered off.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

maybe he already met his soul mate via PM.


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

I joined only recently and 3 women already pm'd me for a date. I'm a natural. This is a weird dating site hough, never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> I joined only recently and 3 women already pm'd me for a date. I'm a natural. This is a weird dating site hough, never seen anything like it before.


You're pulling my leg. 
Really?: O

_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Fun Spirit said:


> You're pulling my leg.
> Really?: O
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


Accusations denied, I never touched your leg!


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Tomorrowisalongtime said:


> Accusations denied, I never touched your leg!


:doh


_ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


----------



## Tomorrowisalongtime (Jan 15, 2019)

Fun Spirit said:


> :doh
> 
> 
> _ Sent from SPIRITO BAMBITO using Tapatalk_


I like your fun spirit fun spirit!


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Repix said:


> Damn right son! I can only stream it sadly :l But yeah I freaking loooove Hardstyle (It's all that gives me goosebumps anymore)
> 
> But seriously that reverse was sick af!


Have a listen to Wildstylez - Children Of Drums. I cant keep up with these guys just too good.

I wish I could pay for vocals, would be great.


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

h00dz said:


> Have a listen to Wildstylez - Children Of Drums. I cant keep up with these guys just too good.
> 
> I wish I could pay for vocals, would be great.


Children of Drums is great! Great lead.

A-Lusion - The Ultimate Bassline is also a banga!

Most just end up using vocal samples from royalty free website (Quite some talents in there too)


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Repix said:


> Children of Drums is great! Great lead.
> 
> A-Lusion - The Ultimate Bassline is also a banga!
> 
> Most just end up using vocal samples from royalty free website (Quite some talents in there too)


Ah I get it now, you're into that tuneboy and technoboy sound. Thats my kinda **** too. Not really as popular now days but stick fricken amazing 

Like this yeah? ;D


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

h00dz said:


> Ah I get it now, you're into that tuneboy and technoboy sound. Thats my kinda **** too. Not really as popular now days but stick fricken amazing
> 
> Like this yeah? ;D


Hell yeah buddy! Digital Nation is definitely up there!


----------



## GODxPUPPETxMAR (Jul 12, 2016)

Seems like an interesting post. Any luck op?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

CloudChaser said:


>


lol that's what I was thinking.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Guapo said:


> Im looking to get to know someone. Im 22 from south London, black guy 5'8. Message me ladies dont be shy.


 I am 2 inches taller than you but I can slouch if that is a preferable height. In fact, I usually do slouch. I just mean I can slouch more than I usually do. Which is a lot.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

single ladies! I am single too. send me a PM because I havent received one for 3 years.


----------



## Ghossts (Mar 6, 2014)

h00dz said:


> I kinda feeling that this might not work. But I wish you the best OP


Maybe there is a group here on this website that could connect people who are single instead of making a post.


----------

